# Would you reckon this is a pair?



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone experienced with pums reckon a male/female are in here? which?


























For closer pics check out 9B & 6B pg.2, and 4A on pg.3!
http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/aquamac2/pumiliofeb08/?start=20

Thanks for looking,
William


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Honestly, the only way to sex pums is to hear calling (or see the distended throat patch) and/or find eggs. Well, that and courting behavior.

These are two male, yes male, nancies.......


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh chubby little guys,

Thanks for the tip Rich. I will ask the breeder if he has heard calling, I have not recieved the frogs yet.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Yah, it's funny because the female in with the male is 'skinny' . Always blows away people who don't know the male is the fatty.
Unless the 'female' has laid eggs I can't think of a way to sex a female for sure.

Rich


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Kinda funny Rich, I noticed the same with my pums. The males tend to be much fatter and the female egg layers tend to be more slender.
Jason


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Rich,
I have always wondered this... is that male in those pics on the right the male I got from you last year? If so, turns out "he" is a bit sex confused and is a female...


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I bought these guys titled Pumilio Rio; can anyone give me some more information? Are there variations of rios out there? What do you all reckon these are?

Thanks for the story again Rich,

William


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet frogs.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

sbreland said:


> Rich,
> I have always wondered this... is that male in those pics on the right the male I got from you last year? If so, turns out "he" is a bit sex confused and is a female...


Without going through my past emails and such I really can't remember. But I know I was really male heavy and wanting more females so selling/trading a female would not make sense to me. I wonder if one of my tubs got mixed up or something. Was she that fat when you got her?


Rich


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Julio said:


> pretty sweet frogs.


Thanks! They are Pumilio Rios


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Rio _Brancos_... "rios" are not a type of pumilio... that just means River. The Branco part is the important part of the name... its up there with having "cayos".... cayo meaning island basically... so which do you have? Aquas? Nancy/Solarte? Bastimentos?

Try and keep with the full name to save confusion! Especially if more populations come in with a river or island tag :? 

I have to go with Rich on this one... pumilio in most of the populations are incredibly hard to sex just by looking at them. Their body shape just doesn't hold true, especially if they've been in captivity any amount of time (IE - pumilio are very thin built frogs and are kept very fat in captivity which destroys their outline for sexing). It's hard to tell a fat animal from a female with eggs, and if the female doesn't have eggs - forget it.

If you stick it in a new tank and it calls, it's pretty solid on being a male. If it lays eggs, it's a female. If you have two, and you get _fertile_ eggs, congrats! A pair! That's pretty much the only way to go.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

So mine are Pumilio Rio Brancos? Thanks Corey for the tips! It is my first time buying Rios from a shipment, and they were only listed as Rios... They were just imported to Mike(AQUAMAC) so their body shape shouldn't be that distorted, but I guess it depends on when the pic was taken.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Your's are actually 'best guess' pumilio . But that is another thread(s) :wink: .

Rich


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Rich Frye said:


> Without going through my past emails and such I really can't remember. But I know I was really male heavy and wanting more females so selling/trading a female would not make sense to me. I wonder if one of my tubs got mixed up or something. Was she that fat when you got her?
> 
> 
> Rich


Yeah, I would say it was identical, but so many of those frogs look the same you never know. I have a calling male now and found that one laying and transporting in the last week or two.


----------

